# Sr Suntour X-off V-boxx



## Wilhelm (27. November 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Eröffnung des SR SUNTOUR-Herstellerforums in der IBC.

Wir sind hier ganz besonders gespannt auf alle Neuigkeiten zu der bereits seit langer Zeit angekündigten, u.a. auf der Eurobike 2006 (http://www.descent-world.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=425&Itemid=82) und 2007 (http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/SuntourVBoxxInside1) präsentierten und von vielen Forumsmitgliedern (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=107737&page=5) sehnsüchtig erwarteten SR SUNTOUR X-OFF V-BOXX (http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI...b6a0fb24/index.php?screen=sh.detail&tnid=1805) und zukünftigen G-CON 2.0 (http://www.g-boxx.com) kompatiblen Getriebeentwicklungen.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## dantist (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Wilhelm

schau mal auf die Suntour Homepage. Da kannst du den 2008er Katalog runterladen, dort hat es einige Infos zur V-boxx drinne - aber ich denke, dass hast du schon gesehen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (14. Dezember 2007)

Den 2008er Katalog etc. kenne ich bereits. Es wäre natürlich in diesem Hersteller-Forum zu wünschen, aktuelle Informationen aus 1. Hand wie z.B. voraussichtlicher Produktionsstart, Marktverfügbarkeit, weitere Projekte ... zu erhalten.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## cycleman (20. Dezember 2007)

japp, ab wann und wo kann man die getriebebox kaufen?


----------



## TZR (7. März 2008)

Von der V-Boxx hört man irgendwie nicht mehr viel. Ich jedenfalls nicht.

Aufm Papier liest sie sich besser als die G-Boxx 2. 9 Gänge mit 610%, Q-Faktor 180 mm statt 7 Gänge mit 215% und Q-Faktor 191 mm.
Daß bei der V-Boxx gleich große Ritzel eingesetzt werden (können), gefällt mir auch besser.

Wobei ich sagen muß, am besten fände ich bei 7-9 Gängen so etwa 300 - 350% mit gleichmäßiger Abstufung.


----------



## mountainlion (7. März 2008)

und ich fänds besser wenn es auch kleinere leichtere Getriebebox geben würde....

naja aber die sollen ruhig weiter testen und verbessern wenn sie das machen, als das sie dann ein unfertiges Produkt liefern das dann vielleicht wieder zurück gerufen werden muss.


----------



## Sir Chickenway (7. März 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Aufm Papier liest sie sich besser als die G-Boxx 2. 9 Gänge mit 610%, Q-Faktor 180 mm statt 7 Gänge mit 215% und Q-Faktor 191 mm.



Man bedenke, dass die GB2 für den DH einsatz konzipiert wurde. Daher auch nur 7 Gänge und und dieses eher kleine Übersetzungsbandbreite.

@Mountainlion

Leichter ja, kleiner nein (jedoch bisher nur Prototyp):


----------



## mountainlion (7. März 2008)

ja das FRM Carbon Getriebe kenn ich eh schon 

aber mit der kompackteren größe kommt auch automatisch das Gewicht...

Offtopic:
hier zum Beispiel kleinere vintage Gearbox


----------



## TZR (7. März 2008)

Sir Chickenway schrieb:


> Man bedenke, dass die GB2 für den DH einsatz konzipiert wurde. Daher auch nur 7 Gänge und und dieses eher kleine Übersetzungsbandbreite.



Ist richtig, aber hätte man z.B. 350% bei 9 Gängen, würde es für alles taugen.


----------



## Sir Chickenway (7. März 2008)

@TZR

Würde aber systembedingt die Box um 2 Ritzel plus Abstand verbreitern, wenn man 9 gänge haben wollte. Ich bin die GB1 im Nucleon TFR kurz auf dem Asphalt testgerollt, und die riesige Übersetzungsbandbreite der Rohloff war für  mich eher hinderlich (bin Bergab-Pilot und nicht Tourenfahrer). Fürs Tourenfahren ist so eine Bandbreite sicher genial. Fürs Bergabfahren hab ich jedoch lieber weinige Gänge und eine kleine Übersetzungsbandbreite, dafür genau für meinen Einsatzzweck abgestuft (fahre deshalb auch eine RR Kasette zum 40er Blatt). 
Ok wenn ich bis zum Hometrail fahre ist es eine Qual, das nehme ich aber gerne in Kauf, um vor Ort mehr spass zu haben. Die GB2 soll ja uch einen bergauf-tauglichen-Gang haben.

@Mountainlion

G-Boxx Anno 1930?


----------



## TZR (8. März 2008)

Sir Chickenway schrieb:


> Die GB2 soll ja uch einen bergauf-tauglichen-Gang haben.



Nee, bei 215% ist ein Bergaufgang nicht drin.
http://g-boxx.com/pdf/G-BOXX-2-7-ratios.pdf
Wobei ich einen einzigen Bergaufgang auch schon ausreichend finden würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainlion (8. März 2008)

@Sir Chickenway, na nicht direkt, eben altes Vintage Tretlagergetriebe...Nicolai war nicht der erste


----------



## cycleman (11. März 2008)

folgendes auf der diamondbackseite gefunden:

Gloss White
		7005 series alloy, Hydroformed and CNC machined frame components 8.8â rear wheel travel Rear shock Fox DHX4.0 
		nil
		Universal Transmissions G-Boxx2 7speed inc 16t and 18t sprockets, Shifters and chain.
		nil
		FSA Orbit DL 1.5 with reducer
		Custom zero-dish rear hub with 16t and 18t sprockets
		nil
		Alloy
		22lbs
		16t and 18t cog
		Universal Transmissions with rotary shifter


nun frag ich mich welche Ã¼bersetzungsverhÃ¤ltnisse sich daraus ergeben, dass vorne und hinter ein 16er oder 18er ritzel montiert ist.


----------



## Sir Chickenway (11. März 2008)

Ich glaub, dass ist nur fürs Hintere. Also entweder 16er oder 18er Ritzel.
Die Übersetzungsverhältnisse findest du ->Hier<-

P.S.: Bild vom Diamondback?


----------



## cycleman (11. März 2008)

bild vom sabbath:


----------



## Wilhelm (11. März 2008)

mountainlion schrieb:


> ... Offtopic: hier zum Beispiel kleinere vintage Gearbox


 
Hallo mountainlion,

kennst Du den Hersteller/die Modellbezeichnung des alten Getrieberades auf dem Bild und evtl. die Quelle? In den 1920-30er Jahren hatten ja viele Fahrradfabrikanten solche Getrieberäder im Programm.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Bike Lane (11. April 2008)

wie liegt das suntour getriebe preislich? habe das internet bereits durchsucht, aber noch nicht einmal einen anhaltspunkt gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (12. April 2008)

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal bei Suntour nachgefragt, da hieß es, daß noch gar nicht entschieden ist, ob es das Ding überhaupt einzeln geben wird.
Vielleicht bekommt man bessere Infos von Herstellern, die die Dingern verbauen.


----------



## Wilhelm (11. August 2008)

In diesem Thread (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...=285006&page=4, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...&postcount=130, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...&postcount=131) berichtet "Ralf10" von seinem neuen (1 von 50) BERGAMONT "Big Air G9" (http://bergamont.de/html/bergamont/g..._Air_G9_08.pdf) mit der SR SUNTOUR "X-Off V-Boxx FR9" (http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SID...tail&tnid=1805). Das Getriebe hat nur 40 km gehalten (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...&postcount=134).

Weder in diesem noch in diesem (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336098&highlight=v-boxx) Thread zur V-Boxx gibt es seit >8 Monaten eine Notiz vom SR SUNTOUR Support!


----------



## entlebucher (13. August 2008)

tja wilhelm, ich hab auch schon direkt Fragen an die Suntour Crew gestellt hier im Forum. Keine Reaktion. Allein das war schon Grund genug die VBoxx von meiner Liste zu streichen. (Mal abgesehen von den auftretenden Lagerproblemen)

Habe am Wochenende den Konstrukteur der Witchbroom Bikes gesprochen, der die VBoxx in seinem Boxxster beim Bike-Attack gefahren ist.

Auch er berichtete von den gleichen massiven Lagerproblemen.

http://www.witchbroom.ch/boxxster.htm


----------



## Wilhelm (13. August 2008)

entlebucher schrieb:


> tja wilhelm, ich hab auch schon direkt Fragen an die Suntour Crew gestellt hier im Forum. Keine Reaktion. Allein das war schon Grund genug die VBoxx von meiner Liste zu streichen. (Mal abgesehen von den auftretenden Lagerproblemen) ... Sehe ich auch so.
> 
> Habe am Wochenende den Konstrukteur der Witchbroom Bikes gesprochen, der die VBoxx in seinem Boxxster beim Bike-Attack gefahren ist.
> 
> ...


jkljkljkljk


----------



## Wilhelm (22. August 2009)

Die derzeit einzigen informativen neueren Angaben zur V-Boxx sind hier von ehrenwerten IBC-Usern mit Pioniergeist, Leidensfähigkeit und vor allem einer ganzen Mütze an Zähigkeit daumen zu finden.


----------



## mountainlion (22. August 2009)

@ Wilhelm

das abgebildete Fahrrad ist aus den 1920er Jahren
3-Gang Tretlagergetriebe der Marke Adler

siehe auch hier:
http://troeger-engineering.de/content/lexikon/Allgemeines_ueber_Getriebe.pdf
Seite 27


----------



## Wilhelm (22. August 2009)

mountainlion schrieb:


> @ Wilhelm
> 
> das abgebildete Fahrrad ist aus den 1920er Jahren
> 3-Gang Tretlagergetriebe der Marke Adler
> ...


@mountainlion
Danke. BTW, der Rabe Ralf (TROEGER) scheint ja mittlerweile mit seinen Projekten etwas in die Gänge zu kommen.


----------



## mountainlion (22. August 2009)

rein technisch ja, optisch leider nicht ^^


----------



## tfj77 (16. Januar 2010)

neuer name neues glück??????????????
GB10-VB-FR9-BAZ

http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI.../index.php?screen=sh.product_series&tnid=2650



tfj77


----------



## Wilhelm (17. Januar 2010)

??? ... wäre ja zu hoffen, zumindest aber immer noch 4.52kg schwer (including cranks, sprockets, shifter & cables) ... ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tfj77 (22. April 2011)

brodie gearboxbike mit überarbeiteter suntour v-boxx:

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/sho...5&goto=newpost

http://www.brodiebikes.com/blog/wp-c...-with-EN-V.jpg

http://www.brodiebikes.com/blog/wp-c...4/The-Boxx.jpg


tfj77


----------



## Wilhelm (6. Mai 2012)

FÃ¼r V-Boxx-"Advanced Level"-Geeks: Reparaturanleitung von Dlogic.


*DlogicÂ´s V-Boxx Clinic*



by *Dlogic* Â» Fri Nov 04, 2011 11:59 am 
​
Hi members,

just yesterday my Suntour V-Boxx broke down on me in the middle of a  ride. When shifting down from the ninth to the eigth gear it just kept popping out. The same occured with gears number 3 and 6. A weird clicking noise could be heard when pedaling. Once home i decided to operate the thing. So after having put on my white doctors clothes things got nasty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





To say it right away i took the whole thing apart. To the last spring,  screw, shifting cam, sprocket, washer, freewheel, etc. Nothing was left  together in order to find out what whent wrong. This post will include  loads of pictures and a detailed explanation of how this mechanical  wonder works. If you ever have any problem with your box then donÂ´t  hesitate to write me a message. Why? Because i got the thing back  together and it works better then ever before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WARNING! You have a 2 year warranty on your V-Boxx. Doing what i did voids this immediatley. 


*Step 1*

Remove the shifter housing by loosening the 3 screws that hold it in place. ThatÂ´s the thing with the 2 shifting cables coming out of it.  Now gentley pull it up and away. Now prior to opening the gear box clean the case with a mild cleanser and blast dry with compressed air. We donÂ´t want to get any dirt inside!! 


*Step 2*

On the same side where youÂ´ve removed the shifting unit itÂ´s now time to get rid of all the screws that hold the side plate in place. Around the crankshaft youÂ´ll find a small round piece with a green rubber seal inside. This is held in place by 5 screws. Remove these and gently pull up.   







*Step 3*

Now youÂ´re ready to lift up the side plate. DonÂ´t force it open using the screwdriver method. YouÂ´ll end up damaging the plates rubber seal. 


*Step 4*

With one side gone, remove the aluminium housing between the two plates by  simply pulling it up and away. Now unscrew the 4 aluminium control rods where the cams rotate over. CAUTION!!!! The 2 bearings on each control rod are located at different positions. You must mark which rod went where and of course the side of the plate they sit on. 







*Step 5*

The Now turn the V-Boxx over to one side and use a rubber hammer to get the crankshaft out by gently giving a few taps on the hexagonal end still protruding from the other side plate. YouÂ´ll notice a black round  aluminium piece will come loose. This sits on the hexagonal shaft and  gives the green rubber seal a smooth round surface to run on. It has been pressed onto the hexagonal shaft, so thatÂ´s why you must use that hammer. Be gentle though, just remember that this is all clock work.    







*Step 6*

Great Job! Now letÂ´s take the middle gear shaft apart. Use a 5mm allen key to  prevent the gear from turning and another 6mm one for loosening the aluminium top screw. Now you can pull of the big upper sprocket, the aluminium spacer and the sprocket below.  







*Step 7*

ItÂ´s time to remove the output shaft. Grab yourself a 8mm allen key and get  rid of the center screw that holds the piece in place where your chain sprocket is boltet onto with 4 screws. 







*Step 8*

Now the output shaft can be removed. ThatÂ´s it. YouÂ´re done!!


*Step 9*

Now the shafts can be dissasembled. You just pull of all the pieces and put them side by side. This is how the output shaft looks when stripped down. 







*Step 10*

This is what broke down on my V-Boxx. The bearing inside the sprocket used for the 3,6 and 8 gear. 







*Step 11*

Yeah, found it. The bad part though where the bits and pieces that fell  inside the V-Boxx. ThatÂ´s why i washed all the parts with a special  cleaner and blastet them dry with compressed air. Now with everything  clean the task of finding this thin ring bearing with flange was almost  impossible. 

These types fit: JNK F2027 VRS (ThatÂ´s the original bearing)
                       F61704 2 RS (Alternative 1)
                       61808 2 RS   (Alternative 2)

To make things worse when i finally found a company that had it in stock,  they wanted 27 Â for it. Ouch. The only thing the flange is needed for is to prevent the sprocket from moving in axial direction. When the  bearing failed this is what happened. The clutch snaped in and my V-Boxx whent bananas. So i did the following. By simply pressing a 2mm wide ring, i made on my lathe, into the sprocket i could use a standard bearing. The price was just 2,70 Â. Hey Suntour, why donÂ´t you make the sprocket like this? Also these tiny bearings arenÂ´t made to take big axial loads. Underneath this sprocket an axial bearing takes the load from the springs of the clutch below. But all this presses against the bearing with the flange that fell apart. Not good at all. In my opinion this leads to failure sooner or later. I rode the V-Boxx exactley 7842 km.







*Step 12* (Reassembly and adjustment)

ItÂ´s time for the most difficult part. Start with the crankshaft and the  middle gear shaft. These are placed through the bottom side plate.  ThatÂ´s the one opposite from where the shifter unit with the cables go. Use the crank to press the black aluminium spacer back onto the  hexagonal shaft. You simply tighten the cranks screw and this  automatically pushes the piece into place. 












*Step 13*

The lower camshaft of the output shaft is next. I fixed the springs with some grease to prevent them from falling out. You then flip it over and place it onto the bearing still inside the side plate. DonÂ´t forget the  washers that should be placed between the bearing and the springs.  Warning!!!! The thick washer is where the springs rest upon. The thin  ones adjust the axial play between the bearing and the piece that will  hold the chain sprocket later. If you place the springs on the thin  washers then these will wear out rapidly. Since i modified the sprocket  to use a normal bearing i had to grab myself these adjustment washers to  control the axial play the shaft has. A simple method is that the  hexagonal shaft must sit about 0,05 mm above the piece that holds the  chain sprocket. If the shaft sits below then once you tighten the center  screw, this will excert unnecesary pressure on the bearing causing the shaft to stop rotating with ease. You also adjust the height of the  gears inside. You can move the whole shaft up and down like this. If you leave it up to high, then the shifting cams will not rotate smoothly. If it sits too low, then the clutches wonÂ´t open enough. They should open at least 1,3mm. 












*Step 14*

Now that youÂ´ve got all 3 shafts back in place itÂ´ll get a bit tricky. ItÂ´s time to insert the 4 aluminium control rods. The ones youÂ´ve removed in  step 4. These feature 2 bearings on each piece and this is where the  cams rotate over making the clutches close or open. Now to the  complicated part. The 4 cams have a logic to them. Of course, they are  responsible for the gearshifting to work. Fortunatley there is a final,  or should i say start postion of these. The control rods bearings have  to sit on that final part where the cam faces upwards. The bearings  donÂ´t go past this point. ThatÂ´s what you have to do. Rotate the top and  bottom cams to this position and bolt down the control rods. Look at  the picture here. You can clearly see the end position of the cam. The  cam is of black color and just touches the bearing.






This step has to be repeated for the crank and of course the output shaft. The other 2 control rods that are boltet down in the front part of the vboxx donÂ´t have this final position.






They just work in parallel to the back control rods to help the shifter cam move up and down with less effort. Once youÂ´ve got all for cams facing this way, itÂ´s time to insert the main shifting shaft. ThatÂ´s the piece with the 4 cogs with equal teeth. The final position of the shifting cams is very unstable. When inserting the shifting shaft you have to be  very careful. If any of the cams move then the gears wonÂ´t shift correctly later. To be sure that youÂ´ve inserted the shifting shaft the correct way you simply look at the rear part of the vboxx to check if all the cams are still at the final postion against the bearings of the  control rods. 


* Step 15*

The top of the shifter shaft  features a square surface where the shifting unit will be boltet down  with 3 screws. This is the worst part now. Turn the twist grip to the  first gear and check out the position of the internal square of the  shifting unit. This has to correspond with the postion of the square on your shifting shaft. Mount the top plate now leaving the 2 more or less  aligned. YouÂ´ll probably notice that the milled out outer form for the shifter unit on the top plate will not fit it. Why? Because both have to be aligned perfectley. This is the bad thing about the Vboxx. The German Rohloff indexes the gears inside the hub. The Vboxx does both. The cams slide into position and the twist grip shifter also features positions that lock in. If the cams and the twist grip donÂ´t lock into position both at the same time then your gears wonÂ´t be selected perfectley. On the first gear all 4 clutches are open. If you push your bike backwards and hear a clicking noise then this setup has not been done correctley. If seen a lot of Vboxx bikes where this was the case. This adjustment takes time. Once youÂ´ve got it right the shifting unit is boltet down on the top plate with just 1 screw. 


*Step 16*

YouÂ´re almost done. However this setup, without the housing is no good for riding around. WeÂ´re doing this so you can see what happens inside the box when you rotate the twist grip shifter. Look at the cams closeley now. On the first gear all the clutches have to be opened. Now switch to second gear. The lower clutch of the crankshaft should close now. When the twist grip clicks in to position then the clutch must be closed all the way. If not, or it starts to open just a bit then itÂ´s time to adjust the lower shifting sprocket on the shifter shaft. With a 2,5 mm allen key you have to loosen the 3 screws that fix the sprocket to the shaft. You can then rotate the cam into position. This can be done with all 4 cams. 







*Step 17*

Notice that iÂ´ve colored the head of one screw with red paint. This is  necessary so you know which to loosen last, since you have to rotate the shifter shaft around a bit to reach the 2 other screws. When you rotate back, you just loosen this red screw and turn the cam into position where the clutch closes all the way. 


*Step 18*

Remove the top plate and then you will have to slide the aluminium case over the 4 control rods. Be careful that the shifting shaft doesenÂ´t move. You can see that iÂ´ve marked the tooth insert with white paint. ItÂ´s helpfull as long as the top plate is still missing to give an optical indication that everything is still in place. Now very,very carefully slide the top plate over the shafts and tighten the screws. 







*Step 19* 

Reinsert and bolt down the shorter screws that go into the control rods. 






Presto, thatÂ´s it youÂ´re ready to enjoy the Vboxx once again. There are still loads of details i havenÂ´t written down here. This guide is only for the true enthusiast. A high level of skill and lots of patients are  requiered for a succesful repair. So please donÂ´t make me responsible if this doesenÂ´t help you out. Mechanical knowledge is a must for this. 







Cheers,
Dlogic ï



Last edited by Dlogic on Sat Nov 05, 2011 7:22 am, edited 4 times in total.


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (10. Mai 2012)

Also liebe Gemeinde, 

die Vboxx hat in den letzten Baureihen konstant Lagerprobleme gehabt. 
Das Problem war dabei nicht die Qualität der Lager sondern auch die Lastspitzen die hier gewirkt haben. 

Diese Einflüsse haben wir letztes Jahr durch diverse Veränderungen beseitigt 
( inklusive neuer Lagerung ) und verbauen die V Boxx nun wieder. 

Zur Verfügbarkeit: Die Vboxx war immer ein OEM Produkt und wird auch derzeit nicht an den Aftermarket weitergegeben, tut uns Leid. 

Schönen Gruß 

SR SUNTOUR Team


----------



## Wilhelm (12. Mai 2012)

Word!


----------



## Wilhelm (14. August 2012)

16.11.2005 | 20:26 h
Redaktion: aR-Recherche                                                           

*Test & Technik*

*Suntour: Getriebenabe für MTB; 4,9,16 Gang-Getriebe geplant!*

(16.11.05/fs) Wenn auch vorerst ein reiner Mountainbike-Prototyp, scheint Suntours V-Boxx bereits einiges Potential zu bieten, vielleicht auch für Trekking- und Reiseräder.





Suntour V-Boxx-Getriebe,Prototyp mit Nicolai Rahmen,Bowdenzüge zur Kupplungsbetätigung









Carbon war wohlwollend formuliert der Trend der vergangenen Herbstmessen, die traditionell Taktgeber für das Folgejahr sind. Nüchtern betrachtet ist es ein Hype, der sich von der emotionalen Bindung des  Radfahrers an sein geliebtes Gefährt nährt, außerdem ordentliche Margen  garantiert. Technisch tatsächlich sinnvoll ist die Kohlefaser mitnichten  für die breite Masse der Nutzer. Was da  in ferner Zukunft?  für viele attraktiver sein könnte, ist ein (Schalt-) Getriebe anstelle des traditionellen Schalthebel/Schaltwerk-Prinzips.

Ein Vorteil für alle Fahrer: durch einen Sturz abgerissene oder durch Schlamm funktionsuntüchtige Schaltwerke gehören damit der Vergangenheit an. Beim vollgefederten Bike ist die sensibler arbeitende Heckfederung durch die geringeren ungefederten Massen am Hinterrad (-> Wegfall von Schaltwerk, Kassette, Freilaufkörper) die Folge. 
Die Entwicklung ist in vielen Fällen noch von einer Serienreife entfernt, so auch im Falle Suntour. Dennoch: gut möglich, daß sich hier bei breiterer Zustimmung seitens der Industrie eine leise (R)evolution anbahnt.

Suntour, bis etwa ´93/´94 neben Shimano wichtigster Komponentenhersteller  mancher wird sich vielleicht noch an die einstige Topgruppe "XC Pro" erinnern  glaubt an das Potential des Getriebebikes und zeigte auf der  Eurobike erstmals die "V-Boxx", ein in einen Nicolai-Rahmen geschraubtes, echtes Getriebe. Damit soll es analog zu einem Automobil- bzw. Motorradgetriebe funktionieren, wie Henry Manders von Suntour Europe erklärt.

Es beherbergt eine mechanisch über zwei herkömmliche Bowdenzüge betätigte und justierbare Kupplung. Auf drei Achsen angebracht, greifen drei übereinander drehende Zahnräder ineinander. Somit setzt Suntour entgegen den bisherigen Konstruktionen auf ein echtes Getriebe, das ohne Kassette (-> Be One´s "Pete Speed") oder den Einbau einer Rohloff/Nexus-Getriebenabe funktioniert.

Weitere Vorteile des Systems: das Getriebe wechselt die 9 Gänge auch im Stand, also ohne Tretbewegung. Vorteilhaft soll zudem die sorglos-Funktion und der geringe Kraftaufwand beim Schaltvorgang sein. 
Auch Schalten unter Vollast soll möglich sein, unabhängig davon ob der Fahrer sitzt oder steht. Das ist vor allem im extremem Einsatz wie etwa bei MTB-Downhill-Rennen wichtig.

*Das aufwändig gearbeitete Alu-Konstrukt wiegt im Prototypenstadium noch satte 4,5 kg, angepeilt wird aber ein Gewicht von 3,0-3,5 kg. Eine Serieneinführung ist laut Suntour frühestens 2008 realistisch. Angedacht sind drei Versionen: ein 4-fach, 9-fach und 16-fach Getriebe. Die 16-Gang-Ausführung soll sich auch fürs Trekkingrad eignen!*

War am Messe-Prototyp noch ein Rohloff-Drehgriffschalter montiert, so soll in der Serienausführung ein eigener Suntour-Drehgriff die Gänge wechseln, der gegenwärtig entwickelt  wird.

Entstanden ist das Suntour-Getriebe unter den Fittichen des deutschen Ingenieurs Frederic Scharnitzky. Einige Hersteller bekundeten bereits Interesse. Suntour arbeitet an einer genormten Getriebeeinheit, die dann problemlos in einen dafür vorgesehenen (Norm-)Rahmen integriert wird. Die Spannung, sie steigt.


----------



## Wilhelm (14. August 2012)

Der Artikel ist schon etwas "outdated" (16.11.2005), dennoch ist interessant, wieviele verschiedene Varianten einmal geplant waren, einschließlich einer 4- sowie einer 16-Gang-Version, die offenbar nie realisiert wurden. Interessant auch, daß Kalle NICOLAI das Getriebe  bis zum funktionsfähigen Prototypen entwickelt hat, in dem Artikel jedoch Frederic SCHARNITZKY (heute FLEXIM GmbH, Berlin) als zuständiger Ingenieur genannt wird. Auch der in den Artikel-Bildern gezeigte Rahmen ist - unschwer erkennbar - bei NICOLAI entstanden.

Immerhin war SR SUNTOUR u.a. mit der revidierten 9-Gang-Version des aktuell "GB10 VB FR9 BAZ" bzw. "Vboxx" bezeichneten Getriebes auf der 2012er Taipei Cycle Show vertreten.






Doch nicht nur der viel zu hoch montierte, 62.5mm lange MARZOCCHI DTC-Vorbau war "outdated", sondern - gerade im Vergleich mit der PINION P1.18 - das Gewicht von 4,52 kg (lt. aktueller SR SUNTOUR-Website inkl. Kurbelarmen + Schaltdrehgriff + Schaltseile + Kettenblatt).


----------



## Wilhelm (8. Januar 2013)

SR SUNTOUR´s "GB10 VB FR9 BAZ" aka V-Boxx auf der _Taichung Bike Week_ (13.-16.11.2012), offenbar unverändert (_courtesy VitalMTB_):


----------



## Wilhelm (4. September 2013)

@SR SUNTOUR Service Team

Die V-Boxx GB10-VB-FR9-BAZ ist ja im 2014er Katalog wieder gelistet. Gibt es inzwischen Neuerungen? Ist die Box noch reines OEM-Produkt? Bei welchen Herstelleren/Modellen kommt diese zum Einsatz?


----------



## Wilhelm (2. Januar 2014)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> @SR SUNTOUR Service Team
> 
> Die V-Boxx GB10-VB-FR9-BAZ ist ja im 2014er Katalog wieder gelistet. Gibt es inzwischen Neuerungen? Ist die Box noch reines OEM-Produkt? Bei welchen Herstelleren/Modellen kommt diese zum Einsatz?


_*@SR SUNTOUR Service Team*_

Prosit 2014, mit der Gelegenheit, die o.g. Anfrage nun doch noch zu beantworten ... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_hasi (20. Mai 2014)

Hauptsächlich wird sie wohl in Asien in Lastenrädern und Rikschas verbaut...hab auch schonmal son 1.000.000 Watt E-Bike damit gesehen...aber soweit ich weiss ist Sie immernoch OEM und unverändert...


----------



## Wilhelm (22. Juni 2014)

der_hasi schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich wird sie wohl in Asien in Lastenrädern und Rikschas verbaut...hab auch schonmal son 1.000.000 Watt E-Bike damit gesehen...aber soweit ich weiss ist Sie immernoch OEM und unverändert...


Das ist ja interessant. Dort* gibt es sicherlich eine riesigen Markt für Lastenräder, Rikschas  etc., d.h. die V-Boxx prosperiert nun im Wesentlichen wohl außerhalb des MTB-Marktes. Damit lebt der Geist des V-Boxx-Kreateurs** in Asien* weiter.





The early mastermind.**





V-Boxx prototype, designed, CNC processed, welded and built in QLFTal.**


* ..... Asien den Asiaten, Amerika den Amerikanern, Indien den ... (ähm) ... Indianern!
** ... Karlheinz NICOLAI entwickelte die ursprünglich G-CON-kompatible V-Boxx bis zum funktionsfähigen Prototypen und verkaufte sie anschließend an SR SUNTOUR. Dort wurde sie modifiziert, u.a. standfester gemacht (Lager, siehe oben Post #30 SR SUNTOUR Team v. 10.05.2012). Auch wurde der G-CON-Standard letztlich verlassen.


----------



## Wilhelm (22. Juni 2014)

Martin WEIDNER´s V-Boxx-Reparaturanleitung(en):





Teil 1





Teil 2





Teil 3


----------

